# Everyone PLEASE read...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It has come to my attention that a lot of people are upset over the WMB/3dslightening deal... Not so much over him and what happened but because some of you are thinking that we are "policing" the forum so that you can't say anything negative about a company, if you had a bad experience. So, I'm going to address it.

I want everyone here to know if you have a problem with something/someone/a company PLEASE email or pm me and explain the problem. I will always research the situation and handle it accordingly. 

Case in hand, We had a member here start complaning about Intynse Sounds, now, in the end that member got banned for a few weeks but it wasnt because he compained it was b/c he just kept on and on and on and on, even after I asked him to please not post until I got to the bottom of the accusations. He called me a few choice 4 letter words and kept posting anyway. So he was banned. I personally spoke to the owner of Intynse and the accusations were correct, they were way behind, and going out of business. So I posted this info, and closed their forum. If that complaning member had done what I asked there would have been no problems with it. 

Now, about 3ds and WBM. He made some hefty accusations, and once again, I asked him to chill until I got to the bottom of it, did he? No he didnt. I asked him to provide me with info/proof, anything he could. Did he? No, he didnt. He just continuted to complain about how he had been screwed, but refused to provide any proof. 

I talked to the owner of WBM and from that conversation I decided that they were only conducting business, as anyone would. They wanted to be paid for tearing down the motor, and the customer was refusing to pay. Even after they packaged and shipped the motor to another builder like he asked, he still refused to pay them for the labor they did. A fee he agreed to before they started....

He then repeatedly bashed WBM here multiple time's after I'd asked him to cool it. That is why he is banned and will not be allowed back, well, he was banned for 2 weeks but after trying to sign back up under derogatory user name directed at me, and post some BS he's banned permanatly. 


SO for all of those wondering, no, I do not have a problem with people posting negative dealings with companies, IF YOU HAVE A LEGIT COMPLAINT, and can back it up. I would REALLY appreciate you coming to Me, FIRST, before posting this info in the open forum, especially if it's with a sponsor.

If you cant follow this simple request well... then you might just end up like our other 2 friends here. Im not a tyrant, I just ask that you come to me with truthful information that you can back up.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*sounds easy enough imo...*


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Good read and very acceptable! :biggthumpup:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

VERY good read, respectable, and respected. Thanks for the valuable info., as I'm sure the remainder of our brothers and sisters will find as well.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

your so called "policing" is what makes this one, if not the best forum out there so imo keep up the good work. it only takes one bad apple to ruin the bunch so thanks for tossing it out imo


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Agreed! !!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks guys. I just want everyone to know if you have a legit problem it will not be shoved under the rug. I just ask that it be legit and, if you think it's going to cause a stink, just come to us (mods/admin) first.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe you could add a private forum here like we have on my forum, somewhere that when a member posts a thread, only he and the mods/admins can see it so if he has a problem with a sponsor, another member or a mod, he can address it openly to the staff here and no one can see it, read the title of it or anything. We call it the Ask The Forum Staff forum and it has been a great but rarely used tool on our forum. We use the same system on a body building forum I also mod on, it works great there as well.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Rubberdown said:


> Maybe you could add a private forum here like we have on my forum, somewhere that when a member posts a thread, only he and the mods/admins can see it so if he has a problem with a sponsor, another member or a mod, he can address it openly to the staff here and no one can see it, read the title of it or anything. We call it the Ask The Forum Staff forum and it has been a great but rarely used tool on our forum. We use the same system on a body building forum I also mod on, it works great there as well.


I like this idea... 

and I agree, just be a man about it, deal with it properly.. no reason to go posting a bunch of bs... it's like when people get mad at someone on facebook and start going nuts... kinda childish...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Rubberdown said:


> Maybe you could add a private forum here like we have on my forum, somewhere that when a member posts a thread, only he and the mods/admins can see it


Excellent idea.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I kinda figured this was like the subscribers only forums. Its good in some cases for other members to be able to chime in. Subscribing members in my opinion are trying to give back to the site they love and not just take from it. We want it to stay the best site because we plan on sticking around. just my .02


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well the only downside is that if we make it accessable to all members, all members will be able to see it. I'll check into it though. We do have the "forum help" section, maybe a good place for it. I'll set it up so that it sends a msg to us.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

:309149: :beerchug: Very well said! Totally agree.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

100%:agreed: !! keep up the good work polaris425 :bigok:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Well the only downside is that if we make it accessable to all members, all members will be able to see it. I'll check into it though. We do have the "forum help" section, maybe a good place for it. I'll set it up so that it sends a msg to us.


I'll look into my admin panel and see if I can figure out how I did it but the ONLY people that can see what anyone puts in this forum is the thread starter and anyone with mod or admin powers, NO ONE else can see anything, to everyone else the forum looks blank, empty unless they themselves have started a topic in this forum, then thats all they would see. Here, have a look and tell me what threads you can see yourself 

http://rubberdowncustoms.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=30

There are 4 pages of threads there, let me know how many you can actually see


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Rubberdown said:


> I'll look into my admin panel and see if I can figure out how I did it but the ONLY people that can see what anyone puts in this forum is the thread starter and anyone with mod or admin powers, NO ONE else can see anything, to everyone else the forum looks blank, empty unless they themselves have started a topic in this forum, then thats all they would see. Here, have a look and tell me what threads you can see yourself
> 
> http://rubberdowncustoms.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=30
> 
> There are 4 pages of threads there, let me know how many you can actually see


that's easy enough to do with simple permissions.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> that's easy enough to do with simple permissions.


LOL, ya it was for me the first time I set it up, I tried to show someone on another forum how I did it but for the life of me, couldnt remember how to make it a private forum :doh:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if you run vbull and ever have any questions you can hit me up. i can answer nearly anything you can ask. code related or not.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks bro, I may take you up on that  I can do the basics, but changing the header or adding new links to the forum home page, its stuff like that I leave for the guy that hosts my forum


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

This is why we love MIMB the no BS stance is what brought me here long ago. I don't post alot but love the forums. Nice work John and friends.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Great job p425, I also like Pauls private forum incase there are any issues, it doesn't cause an issue tryin to solve an issue.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Totally agree. We can all get heated sometimes, but after a couple of slaps on the hand we're back in line !! LOL !!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

*back to the subject*



Rubberdown said:


> Maybe you could add a private forum here like we have on my forum, somewhere that when a member posts a thread, only he and the mods/admins can see it so if he has a problem with a sponsor, another member or a mod, he can address it openly to the staff here and no one can see it, read the title of it or anything. We call it the Ask The Forum Staff forum and it has been a great but rarely used tool on our forum. We use the same system on a body building forum I also mod on, it works great there as well.


sounds like a good deal to me, could be like civil court 
1-file complaint to the adim
2-adim contacts the defendant(allowing reasonable time for responce)
3-adim&mods look at both sides an make a decission, or you could pick 12 subcribing members, pm them with the info let them make the call. when its all said an done, post it one time, an let that be the end of it, or open it to coments from members. 

just a thought, i do belive we need a way to keep down the bashing an bs. i do not mind a little, but this kind of stuff goes on on some other forms for pages, some one will post an then some other member will come in talking sh-t, an will take over the orginal post.
just a thought. keep up the good work adim &mods


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the privet forum idea. Two thumbs up for Rubberdown.

As for the original topic, Very well stated Jon


----------

